# Mk4 jetta rear seat



## Yz250rider (Nov 8, 2009)

Is it possible to switch the locks between seats?


----------



## Yz250rider (Nov 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Yz250rider (Nov 8, 2009)

Up


----------



## Yz250rider (Nov 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

the whole assembly from another seat or just the cylinder?


----------



## Yz250rider (Nov 8, 2009)

Either one i wanna switch locks from one car to another


----------



## Yz250rider (Nov 8, 2009)

Up


----------



## Yz250rider (Nov 8, 2009)

Up


----------



## Yz250rider (Nov 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Yz250rider (Nov 8, 2009)

Up


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm interested to know too...


----------



## hfiles2011 (Dec 5, 2011)

bump


----------



## Yz250rider (Nov 8, 2009)

Bump


----------

